# Chihuahua Breeding article I wrote



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

I write articles for The Chihuahua Connection magazine.

The Joys And Heartbreaks of Breeding 
The ever popular Chihuahua has recently become a fashion statement and even at times an “accessory.” Unscrupulous and greedy people are cashing in by breeding as many pups as possible as fast as they can breed them. What will happen when the fad dies and the pups are dumped for the next craze? Our shelters and rescues will be filled with frightened pups shivering in wire pens and crates. What will happen to all the Chihuahuas in puppy mills when there ceases to be the demand? Even well meaning breeders may not realize that their pups often are sold to other breeders who want to grab a piece of the action at the cost of the dogs.


The problems created by over breeding is gut-wrenching. The Chihuahua, the smallest and most vulnerable of dogs is a prime target for abuse and neglect. There will be more and more born with congenital defects, which in turn makes them more disposable.


A responsible breeder knows the breed well and will breed to produce better dogs. They will never breed every heat cycle to produce quantity while neglecting the health of the bitch. They will breed to produce only healthy and defect free dogs. They will sell only to those who have been screened and who agree to return the pup if ever it is unwanted. They will never sell wholesale to pet stores.


Many people do not want a show dog, and they deserve to get a healthy, happy pet. The breeder described above is more likely to produce such a pet. If you are looking for a Chihuahua puppy, it is well worth your while to do your research. Visit the breeder and ask a lot of questions. See for yourself how the dogs are treated and socialized. My Chihuahuas love company and will share “their” couch with anyone who visits.


When prospective buyers talk to me about my pups and my prices, some say, “Oh, I can find a pup for ½ of your price.” I tell them. “yes, you sure can, but you do get what you pay for.” My dogs get only the best of veterinary care. They have the best food money can buy. I have beautiful whelping boxes, outside yards with carpeted sunning decks, soft fake fur blankets, central air conditioning in the summer; heat on 72 at all times in the winter. I love my dogs as much as if they were my children. They give unconditional love to me and they trust me to always have their best interest at heart. I cannot let them down. There is no expense too great in the care of my dogs. 


If you choose to breed your Chihuahua, please do your homework and be prepared for the heartbreak that goes hand in hand with it. Are you prepared for that tiny premature puppy that is too small and weak to nurse? Do you have the supplies on hand to face what might happen? Do you have the knowledge and skills to tube feed a 2 oz. pup every 2 hours around the clock until it can nurse or until it dies in your hands from a bowel obstruction or pneumonia?



We just had the cutest little pup that did just that. She lived 2 weeks and was doing so well and she was loved beyond words. She had been for 3 vet visits and checked out fine each time. Through no fault of ours, her bowel telescoped and our vet could not help her because of her tiny size. We held her and cried until she gasped her last breath. Are you prepared to have your heart torn out of your chest from the grief. and helplessness? Are you prepared for how you will be beat yourself up for all the “what ifs” that will haunt you?”


A very tiny pup that I delivered 13 years ago at 1.75 oz., could not nurse so I dropper fed her and took her to the vet in the morning. He felt she would nurse as she got stronger so I kept dropper feeding and trying to attach her to a nipple. When she was 6 oz. my vet found a cleft palate and advised that we put her down. I said, “No Way!” I had set my alarm and fed her every 2 hours and she had gone on my private duty job with me every day. She was a part of me. When she was big enough, 14 oz. I took her to Angell’s Memorial Hospital in Boston MA. for surgery. They closed the hard palate, but the soft palate failed. They suggested putting her down and I would have none of it. A month later she had a second surgery on the soft palate and it also failed. I had to work 70 hours a week to pay off the $2500.00 vet bills. You might say, “Why even try to save a defective pup?” My heart told me to do all I could possibly do. I loved that dog as deeply as she needed me. Peanut lived 7 ½ years and enjoyed life to the maximum. She tipped the scales at 2 pounds and yet, she was the boss of my other dogs. I still miss her. She taught me to find the value in every living creature. She taught me unconditional love and she taught me to pray on my face before God. Would I do it again? Most likely. So much love and so much heart break all rolled in together. I would never breed a defective dog, but if I got a defective pup, my heart tells me I would save it and love it for as long as it lived and enjoyed life.


Some breeders sell pups only with spay/neuter contracts because they say they want to improve the breed. If someone hadn’t been willing to sell my girls to me and mentor me, I wouldn’t have my wonderful Chihuahua family. And those breeders with their limited contracts wouldn’t be in business if someone had not helped them get started. Educating others and screening your pup’s new owners is key to preventing the problems I spoke about earlier. I do not show my dogs even though I have some gorgeous girls. My time is better spent on the couch surrounded by my sweet babies.


If you are ever in Sidney, Maine, please give us a call and come see the YankeeBelle Chihuahuas. It is well worth your time. We love company and you will leave as a friend.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats great  and you have 13 Chihuahuas you lucky thing


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

Hee Hee, Yes, I had 13 when I wrote the article. 
Now I have 27! Life is good. Ruth


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

27 omg! thats alot! where do keep them all


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

I just put on a 14x 24 foot addition for me and the dogs 
They have 2 recliners and a couch.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

lol you must post piccies  where are you from?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg you sound like an amazing woman and you are so lucky too have that much chihuahuas it must be really fun but my nerves would be wrecked i have 5 chihuahuas myself and at times find it a struggle especially when theres bullying or when they get sick but its all part of the fun with this amazing breed


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I found you!!! I shipped out your package today. 

(this is Jess from Little Dog Clothes and More)

Your pups are stunning!!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

What a great article!

Can I quote you? I love this...

"I do not show my dogs even though I have some gorgeous girls. My time is better spent on the couch surrounded by my sweet babies."


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

*Hi Jess*

Sure you can use my quote. I really would love to show my dogs, but being single has it's drawbacks. (not enough for me to marry hee hee) I need someone here to care for the gang if I want to go to shows. And a 2nd husband to work and bring in the money!  And maybe a 3rd one to shovel all this snow that keeps dumping on us in Maine! Life is busy but gotta say, Life is good! Ruth


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

I just found your reply. My chi's are all running free in my home. They have 2 recliners and a couch plus 5 doggie doors and big kenneled yards which I have been shoveling like crazy to keep the snow out.


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Freedomchis,
Yup, it is alot of fun, but also alot of work. 18 chi's are keepers. The rest are puppies 5 and 6 week olds. Most are spoken for already. I am in Maine, brrrrr.
Ruth


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh my god I love you. Everything you said I souly agree. Thats how I am and My Mentor when it comes to my Breeding. Thank you for post such a great piece. I take what you said to heart. I know what its like to Breed and lose one to natural cause, its heart breaking, but ad my Mentor said its part of the Breeder Life and it happens sadly.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

oh id love to see pics of little peanut and all 27 chis. Wow where do they all stay? You are lucky


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Great article!! :cheer: And 27 chis!!?? You are definately an amazing person for finding time in your day to care and love each one.


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank You. I am a busy person that is for sure. There are 36 in the house now.  Many are young pups. Gotta love it! I have a huge fenced in yard and they love to romp. Better than TV!!!


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

www.YankeeBelleChihuahuas There are photos on my site. Ruthann


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you for the great article. I do get Chihuahua Connection in the mail and I love it. I am going to go check out your pups now. Kay & Zoey.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

???? The link won't work. I'll look you up.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Well that's the most sense I've read recently about breeding.

There are so many people breeding Chihuahuas and Chihuahua crosses for the wrong reasons now, it's awful and yet in their greed and ignorance, they are blinkered to their 
own faults. 

Thank you for posting this here 

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Am I crazy or is this an old thread???

What a beautiful article. My breeder is exactly the same way and she is totally willing to mentor and help if you really want to breed. She'll even show your dogs for you to get them their champions. I am more impressed with her every time I see her.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I found it. I couldn't get through and then looked at the dates. What a great website. Adorable pups and she makes a ton of sense.


----------



## Megan (Apr 19, 2009)

That is such a wonderful article, so much truth!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Pleased it's not just me who thought so

We need all the input we can get from responsible, ethical breeders, they are thin on the ground...in my opinion.

Barbara x


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Love your article! And if you have any advice on building the best whelping box for a 5lb Chi please fill me in! I have some ideas and I could build one like what my mentor has (all wood and a permanant fixture type thing to be used again) but I really want to make one that is sturdy, safe, with rails but not quite as expensive or as detailed (swining door for mom etc) as my breeder has... I've thought of useing a sturdy cardboard box or a big plastic storage bin and then just attatching wood rails to it and cutting a door out for Bella... Any ideas?


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, Thanks for writing. I do not use rails. Never had a mom squish a pup in 30 years. I do have a nice wooden whelping box, but I like a Banana box just as well. I buy waterproof yoga mats and cut them to size for the bottom of the box. I use white towels under momma during whelping so I can see the color of discharge and how much blood is lost. Once pups are 3 to 4 weeks old, I remove the box and they start learning to step off their blanket and pee on paper. Ruth


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Ruthann said:


> Hi, Thanks for writing. I do not use rails. Never had a mom squish a pup in 30 years. I do have a nice wooden whelping box, but I like a Banana box just as well. I buy waterproof yoga mats and cut them to size for the bottom of the box. I use white towels under momma during whelping so I can see the color of discharge and how much blood is lost. Once pups are 3 to 4 weeks old, I remove the box and they start learning to step off their blanket and pee on paper. Ruth


Thanks Ruth! I'm still scared to not have the rails though. I think I will still make some for my peace of mind! LOL! Can't wait to find out how many but that's still quite a ways off... sigh... The trials of impending grandmotherhood!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

what a wonderful article! thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

My website has several more articles if you are interested in reading them. www.YankeeBelleChihuahuas.com Ruth


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Ruthann said:


> My website has several more articles if you are interested in reading them. www.YankeeBelleChihuahuas.com Ruth


Thanks Ruth! Will check them out!


----------



## chilled100 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question for you and any other breeders. Do chihuahuas get depressed when their puppies leave them for other homes?

Thank you for sharing your knowledge x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Gosh such a moving article!
I understand why you wanted to save the puppy, I do breed to show but if I had a deformed puppy id still try and save it, id prob end up keeping it. Its hard to not get attached.


----------

